# Our sunday breakfast bread



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's what I make on sunday morning. This recipe is for 2 filled breads

For the dough mix:
-4 cups of flour
-1 pack of dry yeast
-1 tsp salt
-1 tbsp sugar
-1 cup of water
-some EVOO

mix well and let the dough rise in a warm place for 30 minutes.

Cut the dough in 2 pieces and roll them out like you would to make pizza

Bread 1:
put some pizza sauce in the middle, you want about half the surface covered. Top with air-dried ham and one ball of mozzaralla cheeze (not a whole ball, cut it up and cover the ham with it...)
Now close the whole thing by folding the sides in and then turn it upside down.

Bread 2:
Use Nutella and top with bananas, fold closed and turn over

Rub the top of the breads with some EVOO. Now let them rise for another 60 minutes, then bake for 30 minutes.

Enjoy!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds good, could you fill this bread with just about anything?


----------



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

Sure, just get creative!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you saying to fold the bread over so it is folded in half? Think I will make this today.


----------



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

no, it looks like a pizza with only the middle part filled. You fold the sides to the middle, then the top and bottom to the middle. After that I fold 4 parts sticking out also to the middle. A little hard to explain, let me just fire up my photoshop to try to illustrate it!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, I think I got it now.It's all enclosed when your done folding. Thanks for posting this recipe.


----------



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

yes its all enclosed. Here's how I fold it, the end result is a nice round ball and not square like in the picture...

Let me know how it works out!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks  Adnan, thats pretty clear now.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Back with another question, could I put like chopped ham or pepperoni slices in this bread or would that be to much moisture from the meats?


----------



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

I think that won't be a problem at all


----------

